# Michigan tractor swap meet and pull, May 6-7, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Big Rapids Antique Farm and Power Club 7th Annual Swap Meet and Antique Tractor Pull 
Big Rapids, Michigan
May 6-7, 2005


----------

